# Teich bei Nacht



## Frank (9. Sep. 2006)

Hi,

hier hab ich nochmal versucht ein paar stimmungsvolle Bilder vom Teich bzw. Hochbeet/Bachlauf bei Nacht zu machen:


----------



## Kalle (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo,

schön schön. Sehr gelungene Bilder.  

Überleg auch schon meinen Teich zu beleuchten.


----------



## Frank (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hi Morphantro,

wenn du deinen Teich beleuchten möchtest, achte darauf, das du nicht alles ausleuchtest. 
Bei mir ist es auch nur die Seite wo die Bruchsteinmauer mit dem Hochbeet ist. 
Alles andere liegt im Dunkeln um die Fische nicht in ihrer "Nachtruhe" zu stören.

Aber vor allem wenn man während der Dämmerung noch draußen sitzt und dann noch ein Terassenfeuer entzündet ist es super ...


----------



## kwoddel (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Halli Hallo Frank
Haste ein Kernkraftwerk im Garten stehen????     Also wenn du das Licht einschaltest wird es bei euch im Dorf ja dunkel? Was sagen denn Doris und Erwin dazu wenn bei Ihnen das Licht ausgeht?


----------



## Frank (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hi Frank,

  

Keine Ahnung was die sagen, wahrscheinlich funktioniert deren Telefon dann auch nicht. 

Aber es sieht auf den Fotos nur so hell aus. 
Es leuchten unter Wasser drei 10 Watt Strahler und ein 20 Watt Strahler unter dem "Wasserfall". 
Im Hochbeet sind  drei 20 Watt Strahler verteilt. 
Also hält sich noch in Grenzen ... 
Im Vergleich zu den Pumpen sind die ja auch "nur" drei Stunden am Tag an.


----------



## kwoddel (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Frank
Und wann sind die Lampen an???? Wenn du wieder sturzbet......n nach Hause kommst , leuchten sie dir dann heim


----------



## Dr.J (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Frank,

ich bin platt. Die Bilder können einen neidisch machen.   

Frage: Was verstehst du unter Terrassenfeuer? Fackeln? Feuerkorb? Brennder Grill? Oder?


----------



## kwoddel (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Dr.J
oder..... brennende Terasse oder Haus ?????


----------



## Dodi (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Frank!

Na super - wirklich stimmungsvolle Bilder! 
Was so'n paar Lämpchen doch ausmachen - bin ich direkt am Überlegen, wo sowas bei uns noch passt...


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Guten morgen,

@ Kwoddel:

vor der brennenden Terasse bzw. Haus hab ich Angst, wenn du mal mit deinem "Feuerstuhl" hier vorbeischauen solltest.  

@ Dodi:

irgendwo wirds auch bestimmt bei dir ein Fleckchen geben, was sich lohnt beleuchtet zu werden.

@ Dr.J:

guckst du hier:

*Links vorm Sonnenschirm der Terassenofen und rechts der "brennende" Grill*


----------



## Dr.J (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Frank,

da hast du dir aber ein ein richtig gemütliches Plätzchen geschaffen. Nur, wenn Kwoddel und ich kommen, wo sitzt du dann? 

Ach ja,  Du bist ja am Bier holen.


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hi Jürgen,

aber das mach ich sogar gerne. Müsst nur sagen wann ...


----------



## Harti (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Deine Anlage gäfallt mir mit am Besten Frank!
Die Bilder mit der Nachtbeleuchtung schauen einfach genjal aus.
Vom Feinsten !!


----------



## Doris (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hi Frank

Dann ist unser Telefon gar nicht defekt? Ich wollte es schon in die Tonne treten. Aber da ich nun weiss, dass du dann deinen Teich beleuchtest, kann ich mir die Investition eines Neuen sparen. 

Aber bitte das nächste mal eben Bescheid geben, damit ich wichtige Telefonate vor dem Einschalten deiner Teichbeleuchtung erledigen kann.

Aber nun mal Spaß beiseite. Dein Teich sieht echt   aus. Und wie das alles gewachsen ist!!! Haste Mist unter die Blumen gestreut???


----------



## Frank (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Nachbarin (Doris),

Mist habe ich nun gerade nicht verwendet, dafür hatte der Nachbar aber viel Kompost über.   

Aber sag mal, da fällt mir gerade ein, wie siehts eigentlich bei euch aus. Gehts voran?


----------



## jochen (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Frank,

das ist ja der helle Wahnsinn wie deine Pflanzen gewachsen sind, sehr schön geworden. 

Bei mir legen die Pflanzen eher den Rückwärtsgang ein.... , da ich aber im Forum des öfteren gelesen habe das sowas bei frisch angelegten Teichen eher normal ist lebe ich in stiller Hoffnung.


----------



## Frank (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Jochen,

bei mir ist es jetzt aber auch so, das der Teich langsam aber sicher auf das Saisonende zusteuert.  
Den __ Blutweiderich habe ich zum großen Teil bereits gestutzt.  
Bei ein paar anderen Pflanzen tritt allmählich die "braunfärbung" ein. :? 

Aber im Winter habe ich dann ja Zeit, meinen Patronenfilter neu zu bauen. 
Alles was ich jetzt auf die schnelle hinbiegen könnte, wäre nur wieder ein provisorium, das ich sowieso wieder ändern müsste. 
Also bleibt der Filter (bis auf Skimmer) für den Rest des Jahres aus. 
Ich hoffe und denke, das es aufgrund des doch relativ guten Bewuchses keine großes Problem darstellt. 
Wasserwerte sind bisher jedenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Connyoberpfalz (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich bei Nacht*

Hallo Frank,

deine Bilder sind wunderschön.  
Ich hab mir jetzt auch ein Beleuchtungsset zugelegt, 3 x 10 Watt. Das müsste für meinen kleinen Teich reichen. Ich werde nur den Wassereinlass und daneben beleuchten. Der Bereich mit den hohen Pflanzen bleibt dunkel, für die Fische. 
Ich hab dir ja schon von meinem Plan mit den bleuchteten Bachlaufschalen im MSG-Forum berichtet. Hab auch schon wasserdichte LEDs gefunden. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meinen Mann überzeugen!  

Liebe Grüße,

Conny


----------

